# Jurassic Joe Parker..



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*Joseph Parker rises to 11th in world rankings*

DUNCAN JOHNSTONE
Last updated 06:14 14/10/2014

*ON THE RISE: Kiwi heavyweight boxer Joseph Parker has moved up to 11th in the latest WBA rankings.*

Joseph Parker rises to 11th in world rankings Ella Gunson recalled to women's Black Sticks Olympic bid decision delayed by German confederation Taking horsing-around to another level Joseph Parker gets double boost before fight NZ claims win at Boekelo International Horse Trials Boxing legend Muhammad Ali 'too ill to talk' Crawford best of Kiwis at Ironman world champs Kiwis in charge on final night of Oceania Champs Bad blood bruises boxing as delegates walk out

New Zealand heavyweight boxer Joseph Parker has claimed a significant rise in his world rankings, knocking on the door of the top 10.

On a day when Parker was cleared of any major damage to his problem left shoulder ahead of Thursday night's fight with Sherman Williams in Auckland, he received an injection of faith from the WBA organisation who updated their rankings yesterday and lifted Parker from No 15 to No 11 in a division headed by world champion Wladirmir Klitschko.

Parker is the WBA's Pan Asian heavyweight champion. He is also ranked at No 14 by the WBO as their Oriental champion. He puts both belts on the line against Williams.

Barry said the rankings rise was a reflection of the work Parker had put in and the growing respect he was earning.

It was a boost for Parker's promotional team at Duco Events as they look to secure more meaningful fights in their drive to get the 22-year-old into the top 10.

He is unbeaten over 10 fights since turning pro in mid-2012, winning nine of them by knockout.

"There are a lot of guys ahead of Joe who Joe is a lot better than. There's also some guys further down the rankings who would be difficult styles for us. So as the coach I don't put that much emphasis on the rankings," Barry said.

"But it is very good for the team at Duco ... the higher we move in the rankings it improves our chances of trying to get Joe into fights with other ranked guys."

Spreading Parker's rankings across the other organisations in the sport's alphabet soup of power is Duco's next challenge.

They are desperate to get him ranked by the WBC, the one organisation freed of the Klitschko dominance after brother Vitali's retirement.

The WBC now have Canadian Bermane Stiverne as their champion, a fighter Parker has sparred with and looked more than comfortable against during his Las Vegas camps. That appears the easiest route to a genuine belt.

For now, taking care of Williams is the focus with Barry demanding an impressive victory.

Barry said the untimely shoulder injury hadn't affected their buildup work other than remove Parker's running work on Saturday when he had his left arm in a sling.

They remained on schedule and the game plan hadn't altered.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...h-Parker-rises-to-11th-in-world-rankings[url]


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Still 11th in the WBA and snuck in at 15th on the WBO...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Joseph Parker fights again this weekend Vs Irineu Beato Costa Junior in Hamilton, New Zealand.

Good test.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

The article keeps mentioning 'Barry'' ? Is it Kevin Barry, the man who ripped off Tua for millions?


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> The article keeps mentioning 'Barry'' ? Is it Kevin Barry, the man who ripped off Tua for millions?


Yes Kevin Barry


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Joseph Parker beat Irineu Beato Costa Junior this morning by 4th round KO.

The march continues...


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I hope he fights Joshua down the line, great fight.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

What a KO.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> What a KO.


You see, I really like having a round of golf, but my driving isnt always what I'd like it to be. So I go down to the driving range with a shit load of golf balls and practice hitting the shit out of them accurately. Costa Jnr was Parkers driving range. Sat there on the tee and asking to be hit. Its not a great guage but I do like that Parker is being kept active. Brazilians look great on paper as long as you dont look too hard into their South American records.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> You see, I really like having a round of golf, but my driving isnt always what I'd like it to be. So I go down to the driving range with a shit load of golf balls and practice hitting the shit out of them accurately. Costa Jnr was Parkers driving range. Sat there on the tee and asking to be hit. Its not a great guage but I do like that Parker is being kept active. Brazilians look great on paper as long as you dont look too hard into their South American records.


You're absolutely spot on in your assessment Bruiser. I bought the fight as I have the weekend to myself and the local wasn't showing it. Costa Jnr was literally a punching bag and it's really hard to justify him as a PPV worthy opponent. My fault, I paid for it. Parker looked good but it was a record padder that's for sure. Jeff Horn's opponent fell into the same category. Jeff got caught a couple of times with his chin hanging way up in the air, which wasn't a good sign. Dug to the body well though. Brazilians aren't the best boxers going around. Padded records and usually aren't that much chop, Acelino Freitas and Eder Jofre aside of course


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

He went 12 rounds with Christian Hammer in his last fight.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

JohnH said:


> He went 12 rounds with Christian Hammer in his last fight.


Yeah and Hammer isn't that good to be honest.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> Yeah and Hammer isn't that good to be honest.


Ranked #6 by WBO and #8 by The IBO.

Ranked 10 by Box Rec.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Ranked #6 by WBO and #8 by The IBO.
> 
> Ranked 10 by Box Rec.


If you're after real rankings, I'd be looking towards The Ring magazine or fightnews.

Hammer is ranked by the WBO because he's paid them sanctioning fees three times. No other reason. Boxrec rankings aren't a great indicator of anything as you can cherry pick your way up by beating guys with a lot of boxrec points. Regardless of all of this, Costa Jnr is a punching bag. Go through his record, it's more padded that the bra of my girlfriend when I was at school.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Hammer is awful.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Ok, Ok!!

Irrespective of your views on Costa Jr, it was still a great KO.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Ok, Ok!!
> 
> Irrespective of your views on Costa Jr, it was still a great KO.


Completely agree. Highlight reel stuff!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> You're absolutely spot on in your assessment Bruiser.
> *I bought the fight as I have the weekend to myself and the local wasn't showing it. *
> Costa Jnr was literally a punching bag and it's really hard to justify him as a PPV worthy opponent. My fault, I paid for it. Parker looked good but it was a record padder that's for sure. Jeff Horn's opponent fell into the same category. Jeff got caught a couple of times with his chin hanging way up in the air, which wasn't a good sign. Dug to the body well though. Brazilians aren't the best boxers going around. Padded records and usually aren't that much chop, Acelino Freitas and Eder Jofre aside of course


Out of curiosity, how much does it cost to buy a fight like this?


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Think it was $40. The sooner BoxNation or similar comes here, the better.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I was going to question if this fella was a better step than Vinny Maddelone but thought better of it , if it's a test they want for Joe then if i were them i would be back on the phone to him , Vinny throws back . BTW BoxNation is the business .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Parker called out Browne after the fight. Browne said no already....haha!


----------



## crash (Jun 21, 2013)

That was a impressive k.o,ill be sure to watch Parker more often,throws great combos


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

They picked Costa because he was rated and was a bit bigger. Vinny would have been equally a good match. I really think it was just picking someone that was ranked by the WBA. Also Parkers last few fights have been against smaller guys. It really does nothing for him fighting someone 6'1'' or 6'2'' or less. He can take care of them using speed and reach.

I am interested in the next fight. I hope they can line him up against someone at least his height or taller. Would be good for someone with a name as well. I would like Arreolla next.


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

speedbaggage said:


> They picked Costa because he was rated and was a bit bigger. Vinny would have been equally a good match. I really think it was just picking someone that was ranked by the WBA. Also Parkers last few fights have been against smaller guys. It really does nothing for him fighting someone 6'1'' or 6'2'' or less. He can take care of them using speed and reach.
> 
> I am interested in the next fight. I hope they can line him up against someone at least his height or taller. Would be good for someone with a name as well. I would like Arreolla next.


Costa isn't ranked by anyone and certainly not by the WBA.


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

The Mirage said:


> Costa isn't ranked by anyone and certainly not by the WBA.


He was ranked number 15


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

Maybe I have been reading too much of the Duco press. They were saying Costa was ranked 15 to Josephs 10 or 11. I assumed that was the reason it was teed up.


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

speedbaggage said:


> Maybe I have been reading too much of the Duco press. They were saying Costa was ranked 15 to Josephs 10 or 11. I assumed that was the reason it was teed up.


He was ranked 15 by the WBO but that was before the loss to Hammer.


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

My Bad.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Parker vs Costa full fight


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> Think it was $40. The sooner BoxNation or similar comes here, the better.


About Â£20. That's a bit rich.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Parker continues to impress. Costa Jnr was a big lump who hadn't been stopped and Parker simply used him as practice.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I posted this in the world forum thread about Jurrasic Joe..

He is only 22.

He has great body movement.

He has superb hand speed and co-ordination.

He has tremendous power.

He will only get bigger and stronger.

Going to be a major, major force in the heavyweight division, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Id like to see Parker add some muscle and get ripped up a lot more. Look at Wlad, or even SBW as a guage. Parker has that sort of body type, he just hasnt worked enough on that sort of development yet. Tyson, ALI, (and i think Patterson) were young champs, but all fighters are different. I believe to get the best from Parker, he needs time. Kevin Barry will rush him, you watch..

I wouldnt rush the lad. He is 4 years from becoming a more mature body type. Dont rush him, just get him good paydays, build a profile. Knowing Kevin Barry, he will throw him to the wolves ASAP.

How the fuck did parker get mixed up with Barry, FFS!


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

I agree. He looks young and under developed. He is losing more and more weight and also losing muscle. He is almost too light for some one 6'3'' or 6'4. I like that he is working on speed. I would like to see him do some strength training without trying to bulk him up.

The aim should be the physique of a cross between larry holmes and george forman. The speed and the power is there.


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

sallywinder said:


> Id like to see Parker add some muscle and get ripped up a lot more. Look at Wlad, or even SBW as a guage. Parker has that sort of body type, he just hasnt worked enough on that sort of development yet. Tyson, ALI, (and i think Patterson) were young champs, but all fighters are different. I believe to get the best from Parker, he needs time. Kevin Barry will rush him, you watch..
> 
> I wouldnt rush the lad. He is 4 years from becoming a more mature body type. Dont rush him, just get him good paydays, build a profile. Knowing Kevin Barry, he will throw him to the wolves ASAP.
> 
> How the fuck did parker get mixed up with Barry, FFS!


Barry has actually done alright by parker. He might have ripped Tua off for millions but he is doing a good job with the young buck bringing him on and getting him quality sparring. You have to remember it is Duco that are trying to push them forward and Barry is trying to take it slow. Everything I have heard so far is Barry trying to put the brakes on and Duco trying to drum up some kind of drama or bullshit. He will fight for a title in the next year and a half under Barry's tutalige , but we have to suffer Duco calling out every man and his dog in the mean time.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Going to be a big year for "Jurrasic" Joe Parker...

*Kiwi boxer Joseph Parker to spar with superstar Wladimir Klitschko*

DUNCAN JOHNSTONE
Last updated 05:00, January 6 2015

Rising New Zealand heavyweight boxer Joseph Parker has accepted an invitation to spar with world champion Wladimir Klitschko.

Parker will help the giant Ukrainian prepare for his next title bout at a camp in Austria in April.

Parker has turned down two previous invitations to work with Klitschko because the timings didn't suit his own schedule.

Parker featured on Klitschko's undercard in his successful title defence against Australian Alex Leapai in Germany last April where relationships between the two fighter's promoters expanded.

Parker's handlers, Duco Events, now believe his 2015 schedule will allow the invaluable experience to happen.

Parker's trainer Kevin Barry sees many positives in getting his fighter in the training ring with the champ.

"The biggest thing is it will give us a real indication of where Joe is after two years as a pro," Barry said.

"And it will give us a realistic appraisal of how much we have to do to compete at the highest level.

"Part of my plans for 2015 were to have Joe work with a big, tall guy and you can't get a better giant than Wladimir Klitschko."

The training camp will come after Parker opens his year with a March 5 fight against American Jason Pettaway in South Auckland.

The 34-year-old from West Virginia has fashioned a decent record as a counter-puncher since turning professional in 2005 on the back of a 130-fight amateur career.

Pettaway has won 17 of his 18 fights, with 10 coming via knockouts.

His only loss came at the hands of unbeaten Russian southpaw Magomed Adbusalamov via a fourth round stoppage.

The bout is scheduled for 10 rounds with Parker's WBO Oriental and WBA PABA heavyweight titles at stake.

Barry believes Pettaway is a good opponent to start another busy year with the campaign aimed at manoeuvring Parker into the top five in the rankings and towards a title shot.

Parker is ranked No 10 with the WBA and 12 with the WBO.

"If you look closely at his previous 17 fights you will see that Pettaway has power in both hands - so it's not the one power shot you have to look out for," Barry said.

"It's a different style being put in front of Joe again and that's important. A lot of our training will involve countering a guy with a lot of movement. But we intend to take him places he hasn't been before."

Parker and Pettaway will front media in Auckland today but the American has already delivered an early shot, declaring there is nothing about the 22-year-old New Zealander that scares him.

"He's being touted along with Anthony Joshua as the upcoming superstar of the division but my trainer and I have studied his style and identified his flaws, which we will exploit. I will show the world ****** in his armour," Pettaway said.

The fight is the first of a four-fight deal under a new six-figure sponsorship arrangement with fast foods giant Burger King.

- Stuff

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...ker-to-spar-with-superstar-wladimir-klitschko


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow. How is Pettaway a ppv standard opponent? He's fought absolutely nobody apart from Abdulsalamov, who splattered him in 4 rounds. I don't actually have a problem with the opponent for where Parker is as a pro, but I do have an issue with it being a PPV. Thoughts?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Going to be a big year for "Jurrasic" Joe Parker...
> 
> *Kiwi boxer Joseph Parker to spar with superstar Wladimir Klitschko*
> 
> ...


Thats one spar id love to see. A 6rnd spar between the two has the potential to be a PPV event in NZ!!


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> Wow. How is Pettaway a ppv standard opponent? He's fought absolutely nobody apart from Abdulsalamov, who splattered him in 4 rounds. I don't actually have a problem with the opponent for where Parker is as a pro, but I do have an issue with it being a PPV. Thoughts?


Yeah agreed. Build the kid but don't expect people to pay top dollar to watch.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I think Parker is worth paying to watch. But that's just a personal view.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Spider said:


> I think Parker is worth paying to watch. But that's just a personal view.


I feel sorry for you guys. UK gets Bute-Froch, Khan-Alexander, Porter-Brook, Fury-Chisora II all on non-PPV (depending on your viewpoint). How much is a Parker PPV?


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Lilo said:


> I feel sorry for you guys. UK gets Bute-Froch, Khan-Alexander, Porter-Brook, Fury-Chisora II all on non-PPV (depending on your viewpoint). How much is a Parker PPV?


Completely agree. We are being fleeced. It'll cost a minimum of $40 for this. About Â£20 I would guess. This fight doesn't even appear to be competitive.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Spider said:


> I think Parker is worth paying to watch. But that's just a personal view.







This might change your mind. If it were a certain Western Australian/Croatian Heavyweight facing Pettaway I think you'd see it differently.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> This might change your mind. If it were a certain Western Australian/Croatian Heavyweight facing Pettaway I think you'd see it differently.


I think Joseph Parker is one of the most watchable fighters in world boxing at the present time.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> This might change your mind. If it were a certain Western Australian/Croatian Heavyweight facing Pettaway I think you'd see it differently.


Leapai and Browne fought the same bloke. Leapai fought the fit ready version. Browne fought the unfit, slob version. Which only proves fighters can turn up very different to previous fights....


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Leapai and Browne fought the same bloke. Leapai fought the fit ready version. Browne fought the unfit, slob version. Which only proves fighters can turn up very different to previous fights....


What are you talking about?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> What are you talking about?


I thought youd have creamed that one.....:rolleyes


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Why is Alex Leapia being mentioned in the same thread as young up and coming fighters with potential like Parker & Browne etc ? Alex's boxing ability matched that of his fitness level which was well below the required standard that should be considered remotely world class level
, Alex Leapia done brilliant with the poor cards he was dealt with both ability and athletically and fluked his arse to a million dollar drubbing v Wlad so he done fantastic but anyone attempting to steal any up and coming potential world class fighters thunder away by continuing to mention him should be sent to the gulag for trolling imo , it's the same shit being touted every fucking time one dares to open a thread here regarding the heavyweights it's bringing the place down and stinking the joint out worse than Alex Leapia did in Nordrhein - Westfalen v Wlad .


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Why is Alex Leapia being mentioned in the same thread as young up and coming fighters with potential like Parker & Browne etc ? Alex's boxing ability matched that of his fitness level which was well below the required standard that should be considered remotely world class level
> , Alex Leapia done brilliant with the poor cards he was dealt with both ability and athletically and fluked his arse to a million dollar drubbing v Wlad so he done fantastic but anyone attempting to steal any up and coming potential world class fighters thunder away by continuing to mention him should be sent to the gulag for trolling imo , it's the same shit being touted every fucking time one dares to open a thread here regarding the heavyweights it's bringing the place down and stinking the joint out worse than Alex Leapia did in Nordrhein - Westfalen v Wlad .


Completely agree with everything above.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> Completely agree with everything above.


Yea Tay it's a tough one to figure really you'd think being a boxing fan and having a countryman going well at the sport in a tough division one would support their efforts instead of slating the bloke calling him all sorts of vile crap from behind a keyboard , looney tunes mate .


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*Clash of young titans Joseph Parker and Anthony Joshua looms large*

LIAM NAPIER

Last updated 05:00, January 11 2015

Joseph Parker is on a collision course with Britain's best prospect since Lennox Lewis.

Although Jason Pettaway is the next stepping stone in Parker's budding career, it's pretty clear that all paths lead to Anthony Joshua.

Pettaway - an agile, counterpunching American - was hand-picked to provide a new test for Parker, but the Kiwi is expected to navigate past him with ease in March.

Then, you can be sure that chatter about a potential clash between Parker and Joshua will grow over the next two years.

Fight by fight in opposing hemispheres, Parker (12-0) and Joshua (10-0) are building their profiles.

Both are improving their skill sets, learning to cope with hype, pressure and expectations, grafting in the gym and knocking over opponents to craft the now-customary paper record that enhances credentials for a title shot and a life-changing payday.

Provided both keep winning, when the price and prize are eventually right, they are destined to meet. And by that point, the rewards could be sizeable.

Parker and Joshua, a strong, aggressive fighter born to Nigerian parents who has won all 10 fights inside three rounds, first met outside the ring at the amateur world games.

And they're likely to run into each other again when they're scheduled to attend world champion Wladimir Klitschko's next training camp in late March.

Joshua, a gold medallist at the 2012 London Olympic Games, helped Klitschko prepare for his latest defence against Kubrat Pulev in November and the 25-year-old is expected to accept a second invitation.

Parker, on the other hand, will make his first appearance in the Klitschko camp after taking on Pettaway.

While being one of Klitschko's six sparring partners is valuable experience, so too is the chance for both fighters to assess each other in the flesh.

"We won't be working with Joshua, but both of us being there at the same time will definitely make things interesting," Parker's trainer, Kevin Barry, said.

"If both guys continue along the same developmental path, then it's inevitable that it's going to be a huge fight in the years to come. We're watching Joshua, and he's watching Joe.

"He's the most exciting fighter to come out of the UK since Lennox Lewis, and we all know how good he was. He went undefeated for seven years.

"It's exciting that people have us on a crash course. It'll bring a lot of interest and dialogue over this year. The more they progress and win, the more there will be talk about Parker and Joshua."

With five fights again pencilled in this year, 2015 has been dubbed "moving season" for Parker.

The plan for the 22-year-old South Auckland fighter includes a potential bout against a "genuine giant" and to gain inroads in the WBC - the only belt of five sanctioning bodies that Klitschko doesn't hold.

Both Parker and Joshua, who is already ranked eighth by the WBC, are chasing current Canadian champion Bermane Stiverne (24-1), who defends his title against undefeated American Deontay Wilder (32-0) in Las Vegas next week.

"With the WBC, we're trying to get in there as well," Parker said. "Bermane Stiverne has that belt. With Klitschko dominating all the other sanctioning bodies right now, it's going to be hard to go that way.

"We see the WBC as a better way, and [Joshua's camp] see it as a better way for them, too. We might meet up somewhere before trying to get the title."

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...-joseph-parker-and-anthony-joshua-looms-large


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea Tay it's a tough one to figure really you'd think being a boxing fan and having a countryman going well at the sport in a tough division one would support their efforts instead of slating the bloke calling him all sorts of vile crap from behind a keyboard , looney tunes mate .


you love to dish it out Wales, but we know where you run to when you get it dished back.......


> :happy


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

This camp over with Klitschko should be good. I have the feeling with the extra hight and power Anthony Joshua is still well ahead of Parker if they fought tomorrow. I fear it would be a beat down. Parker has improved a lot, so hopefully over the next year or so he can develop they skills to trouble taller stronger fighters like Wlad and Joshua.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

speedbaggage said:


> This camp over with Klitschko should be good. I have the feeling with the extra hight and power Anthony Joshua is still well ahead of Parker if they fought tomorrow. I fear it would be a beat down. Parker has improved a lot, so hopefully over the next year or so he can develop they skills to trouble taller stronger fighters like Wlad and Joshua.


Agreed. Joshua is the far better fighter for mine. Anthony Joshua is the future of the Heavyweight division provided he keeps on the straight and narrow.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Why is Alex Leapia being mentioned in the same thread as young up and coming fighters with potential like Parker & Browne etc ? Alex's boxing ability matched that of his fitness level which was well below the required standard that should be considered remotely world class level
> , Alex Leapia done brilliant with the poor cards he was dealt with both ability and athletically and fluked his arse to a million dollar drubbing v Wlad so he done fantastic but anyone attempting to steal any up and coming potential world class fighters thunder away by continuing to mention him should be sent to the gulag for trolling imo , it's the same shit being touted every fucking time one dares to open a thread here regarding the heavyweights it's bringing the place down and stinking the joint out worse than Alex Leapia did in Nordrhein - Westfalen v Wlad .


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

This would be a great fight for Jurassic Joe...

*Savory: Parker's long-term plan has Ustinov pencilled in *

OPINION: This is the plan. You won't see Joseph Parker talking about it publicly, nor his promoters Duco Events, but they have Alexander Ustinov in their sights.

Here's some background if you're not savvy with the name Ustinov.

He was brought out to New Zealand in 2013 to fight David Tua in Hamilton. The giant Belarusian is from the same promoter stable as the Klitschko brothers and was viewed as an ideal ticket for Tua to reignite his boxing flame and potentially make a second shot at pushing for a world title.

It never happened.

Ustinov jabbed his way to victory winning all 12 rounds in a contest which drew many yawns from those in attendance, and those who watched on telly.

Soon after the final bell sounded Tua called time on his career saying enough was enough.

Ustinov returned to Europe and the New Zealand heavyweight boxing baton was passed to Parker.

It seems Duco, who put on the Tua-Ustinov bout, are interested in having the Belarsusian back fighting in New Zealand.

The blueprint is five or six fights for Parker in 2015 with the last in Hamilton in the Fight for Life event in December. The opponent? Alexander Ustinov; well, that seems to be an ideal scenario for Team Parker anyway. There are plenty of sparring sessions and hand wrapping to be done before any real serious talk can be centered around that fight but it is a calculated goal.

Ustinov already has a profile in New Zealand which would make the fight marketable.

After all, he is the man who put a line through the career of one of our favorite sporting sons, and Parker would look for some New Zealand redemption at the same venue.

He also has positive links given he is managed by the same people who look after world champion brothers the Klitschkos.

Most importantly Ustinov would also provide Parker with an examination. He's not ranked in the top five in the world and doesn't look a genuine world title contender, but Ustinov's style is one Parker needs to get through before he eyes a possible world title shot next year.

Ustinov stands at over two metres tall which provides challenges Parker has not had to deal with to date.

Parker's genuine threats in future years, if he is going to push for a world title, all resemble that height and reach.

Anthony Joshua, Wladimir Klitschko, Deontay Wilder - these guys all stand around the two-metre mark.

In a conversation with Parker recently he conceded Ustinov was a name talked about as a potential future opponent, but as expected, was wary talking about it in too much depth.

He has American Jason Pettaway to get through first in March. Then potentially another three fights, including one in Invercargill, before the plan to fight Ustinov in Hamilton could become a reality.

- The Southland Times

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/opinion/65571656/savory-parkers-longterm-plan-has-ustinov-pencilled-in


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*
New Zealand heavyweight boxer Joseph Parker up to No 9 in WBO rankings*

DUNCAN JOHNSTONE

Last updated 15:11, February 23 2015

Top New Zealand boxer Joseph Parker has been given a timely boost in the world rankings ahead of his next bout, breaking inside the top 10 with the respected WBO organisation.

Parker has jumped three places to No 9 on the WBO's latest rankings, a significant move to start a year where his handlers hope to manoeuvre him towards a world title shot.

Parker's No 10 ranking with the WBA has remained stable in the February adjustments.

The challenge for Parker's management is to get him into the frames of the WBC and IBF where he doesn't feature in either organisation's top 15.

They need to start targeting fighters in those organisations to spread Parker's value and make him irresistible among the leading title contenders in a division that still sees Wladimir Klitschko holding three of the belts and American Deontay Wilder in charge at the WBC after beating Haitian-born Canadian Bermane Stiverne by unanimous decision last month.

Parker's next fight is against unheralded American Jason Pettaway in Manukau on March 5.

The 23-year-old is coming off the best knockout of his career, a fourth-round demolition of Brazil's Irineu Beato Costa Jnr in Hamilton last December.

American Pettaway brings a 17-win, one-loss record to New Zealand.

Getting a line on Pettaway's ranking is difficult.

The best indicator comes via the BoxRec website that publishes independent rankings.

They have Parker handily placed at No 24 with Pettaway a long way down the order at No 152 on the back of four wins last year.

Other heavyweights with Kiwi connections inside the top 100 of the BoxRec rankings are Kali Meehan at No 30 and Sonny Bill Williams, who has lifted to No 99 after beating American Chauncy Welliver last month.

- Stuff.co.nz

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...oxer-joseph-parker-up-to-no-9-in-wbo-rankings


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Joseph Parker's bout with American Jason Pettaway is only minutes away.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

This shortcut should provide a live-ish update on the fight >>>

http://m.tvnz.co.nz/sport/sport/6248569


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got to head out in a few minutes. Hopefully Parker can finish it by then. Here's what's happened so far >>>

Round 1: We are under way. A couple of good hits by Parker, Pettaway pretty quiet in the opening round.

Round 2: Parker has put in some more big hits, Pettaway has to be hurting already. Another round to Parker.

Round 3: Parker puts on plenty of body shots and * Pettaway goes down *, he's really hurting now and he goes down for the first time. The American has no answer for the Kiwi. Parker continues to lift his game. It's all Parker so far.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Parker wins - KO4 :cheers


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Spider said:


> Parker wins - KO4 :cheers


Thanks Spider. More details?


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Thanks Spider. More details?


http://www.3news.co.nz/sport/video-joseph-parker-beats-jason-pettaway-by-knockout-2015030522


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Leapai and Browne fought the same bloke. Leapai fought the fit ready version. Browne fought the unfit, slob version. Which only proves fighters can turn up very different to previous fights....


Hey, Captain Mensa, both Leapai and de Mori fought the same opponent, you know what happened? Do you recall? de Mori beat him and Leapai got stopped atsch

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=254176&cat=boxer


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> http://www.3news.co.nz/sport/video-joseph-parker-beats-jason-pettaway-by-knockout-2015030522


Thanks. :cheers


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Great footage, Parker looked very good.

He looks ready to beat Browne and Leapai now IMO.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update Spider & thank you Boxfanlut for the video , some nice shot selection there shown young Parker ( not the final one obviously ) but he seems to be coming on at a nice steady pace .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Great footage, Parker looked very good.
> 
> I thought he would need more time but watching this he would beat Browne and Leapai now IMO.


I'd really be interested in seeing Alex & Joe go at it i think it would be a tidy affair for possibly three or four rounds whilst Lucas on the other hand would last possibly up into the latter rounds of a 10 round fight but gets stopped at around 7/8 rounds .


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Great footage, Parker looked very good.
> 
> He looks ready to beat Browne and Leapai now IMO.


Because he beat an overweight Cruiserweight? I'll reserve my judgement until he's fighting guys that whack back. Hard to imagine that show doing many PPVs. Horrible card.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Thanks Spider. More details?


Full Fight Video

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2iqt4f_parker-boxing-heavyweight-13th_sport


----------



## Bristolcityfc (Jan 25, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> Full Fight Video
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2iqt4f_parker-boxing-heavyweight-13th_sport


Thank you Parker looks a great prospect


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Jurassic Joe marches on...


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

I think he needs stepping up. There was recent talk of a matchup with Kali Meehan. I think that the time for that fight is right and I could get interested in it rather than watching him KO a journeyman.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> http://www.3news.co.nz/sport/video-joseph-parker-beats-jason-pettaway-by-knockout-2015030522


Cheers for the video. Watching it now :cheers


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> Because he beat an overweight Cruiserweight? I'll reserve my judgement until he's fighting guys that whack back. Hard to imagine that show doing many PPVs. Horrible card.


I agree. My jury is out till he fights a stiffer test which always changes the game. Promising, no doubt but just not convinced yet.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Spider said:


> Cheers for the video. Watching it now :cheers


The full fight video is further up


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I think he's being matched very well. Needs to get over to Europe or The Americas for a fight or 2 though to build his profile further.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> The full fight video is further up


Cheers.

It was a case of one punch too many wasn't it. Pettaway was on his knee before Parker loaded the punch. Let alone landed it. Not pretty.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Cheers.
> 
> It was a case of one punch too many wasn't it. Pettaway was on his knee before Parker loaded the punch. Let alone landed it. Not pretty.


That reminded me of the Sakio Bika v Jean Paul Mendy ending with the HUGE difference being though Joe was fighting in his own back yard and is having his record built up and not a JOURNEYMAN like Bika fighting in the states with Joe Cortez as ref :lol:

Imo Joe gotta either fight a TOUGH journeymen down under next like Alex Leapia or have a few fights here or in DaFather land v guys on Alex's level like Mark DeMori or go to the States and fight guys like Maddelone .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> That reminded me of the Sakio Bika v Jean Paul Mendy ending with the HUGE difference being though Joe was fighting in his own back yard and is having his record built up and not a JOURNEYMAN like Bika fighting in the states with Joe Cortez as ref :lol:
> 
> Imo Joe gotta either fight a TOUGH journeymen down under next like Alex Leapia or have a few fights here or in DaFather land v guys on Alex's level like Mark DeMori or go to the States and fight guys like Maddelone .


I'm following Parker's career with a lot of interest. I hope that extra punch was just one of those errors of judgement fighters make from time to time. But he needs to get that out of his repertoire straight away.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> I'm following Parker's career with a lot of interest. I hope that extra punch was just one of those errors of judgement fighters make from time to time. But he needs to get that out of his repertoire straight away.


To tell the truth Spiddy i thought it would have been a lot worse if it had caught him flush on the Vera Lynn like Bika caught Mendy but unlike Bika he ain't got any form in constant fouling or dirty fighting so IMHO I for one think he should be given the benefit of the doubt and as you say let's hope it was a one off as over the years we've seen this occasionally happen unintentionally .


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> Because he beat an overweight Cruiserweight? I'll reserve my judgement until he's fighting guys that whack back. Hard to imagine that show doing many PPVs. Horrible card.


I don't think it's too far out there suggesting he was ready for Browne or Leapai IMO but you are right about how he takes a punch remaining to be seen.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

PIRA said:


> I don't think it's too far out there suggesting he was ready for Browne or Leapai IMO but you are right about how he takes a punch remaining to be seen.


I respect your opinion, I just don't agree with it. Parker isn't facing guys that are punching back. I don't have a problem with it because he's gaining experience, but I don't make a judgement until he's in with live opposition.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> I respect your opinion, I just don't agree with it. Parker isn't facing guys that are punching back. I don't have a problem with it because he's gaining experience, but I don't make a judgement until he's in with live opposition.


:cheers

Whom do you think Duco should aim for in the next couple of fights?


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

I see Kali Meehan has called him out. We will see if Duco have the balls to put him in with Kali. I'd be surprised if they did to be honest. I'd continue building him much the same way they're going, little steps at a time. Their problem is that they're trying to sell it on PPV, which means customers expect real fights.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*
Boxing: Parker's next big challenge - sparring Klitschko*

Friday, 06 March 2015

By Patrick McKendry

After easily dismantling a boxer known as "The Technician", Joseph Parker's next challenge is a big one - going into camp with Wladimir Klitschko, the undisputed heavyweight champion who goes by the slightly more formidable handle of "Dr Steelhammer".

Fresh from his fourth-round TKO of American Jason Pettaway last night, Parker will travel to Florida for a three-week stint with Klitschko as the Ukraine fighter prepares for his WBO, WBA and IBF titles defence against American Bryant Jennings at New York's Madison Square Garden on April 25.

In the meantime Parker's promoters Duco are close to signing a big name to face him in New Zealand in a little over two months' time.

Revealed in the Herald yesterday, the Klitschko camp will impinge slightly on Parker's preparation for that fight, but trainer Kevin Barry believes the benefits for the 23-year-old's development will be enormous.

"When you're sparring the very best fighter in the world it's all upside," he said. "It's going to be a great learning experience for a young man. We've all seen the progress that he's shown in the last two years. I would like to think by the end of this year we're going to see a lot more progress. Working with someone the calibre of Klitschko can only be beneficial for us."

Parker said: "I'm looking forward to it. Sparring against the champ, there's only one thing that's going to happen and that is you're going to learn."

Duco and Barry believe Parker is ready for his next step up after easily overcoming Pettaway, who had been beaten only once in 18 fights, with a fourth round knockout in Manukau. Parker's record has gone to 13 victories, with 11 knockouts. He has yet to taste defeat as a professional.

"A bigger challenge is going to bring out the best in Joe," Barry said. "The [Francois] Botha fight was a big challenge at that stage. The [Brian] Minto fight for him was a big challenge, and then the fight at the end of the year [against Irineu Beato Costa Junior]. When he has really had to dig deep against quality opponents, that's when we've seen Joseph's best work."

Barry said Parker's next opponent was not likely to be a tall man.

"There's a lot of tall guys in the heavyweight division and those who aren't tall are very strong, powerful guys who come forward and are in your face the whole time. For us it's a no-brainer, either we go after one of the big tall guys which is not practical for me at the moment because we haven't worked with them in the training camps, or we go after someone who will put a lot of pressure on Joe and chase him down and try to beat him down."

Barry and Parker were slightly downcast following the victory over Pettaway at the Vodafone Events Centre, with the trainer saying it was a good, rather than great, performance.

Parker said he may have been trying to finish the fight, his first of the year, too early.

http://m.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11412852


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Joseph Parker's next fight will be on June 13th in Palmerston North at the Arena Manawatu. Not sure who the opponent is yet?


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

The search begins...


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> The search begins...


Not a fan?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Not a fan?


On the contrary, perhaps he really digs him?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

* New Zealand heavyweight Joseph Parker 'excited' to fight in Palmerston North *










As he continues to rise up the rankings, New Zealand heavyweight Joseph Parker has announced his next fight will take place in Palmerston North on June 13.

Parker made the announcement via video from his second home in Las Vegas.

"We're fighting in Palmerston North, Arena Manawatu, on June 13," Parker said on Monday. "I'm so excited to fight there. I always get great support so I'm looking forward to seeing you all there."

*While no opponent has yet been revealed, Stuff understands Parker's handlers, Duco Events, have been in discussions with American Eric Molina (23-2), who has a valuable No 12 ranking with the WBC and is promoted by Don King.*

Importantly, that's the one organisation not dominated by world champion Wladimir Klitschko, with American Deontay Wilder holding the WBC belt.

Victory over the respected Molina â€" should Duco lock in the aggressive 23-year-old â€" would certainly see Parker instantly recognised by the WBC.

Parker continues to move in the right direction in the rankings, lifting to an impressive No 8 with on the WBO list and remaining stable at 10 with the WBA.

The 23-year-old South Aucklander moves up one position in the March updates, his rise coming on the back of his ruthless knockout over underwhelming American Jason Pettaway earlier this month.

The challenge for Parker's handlers is to get him a presence on the rankings of the other two major organisations, the IBF and the WBC.

Parker, the New Zealand National Boxing Federation champion who also holds the Pan Asian and WBO Oriental belts, is preparing for a three-week sparring camp with Klitschko in Florida.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-...h-parker-excited-to-fight-in-palmerston-north


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> On the contrary, perhaps he really digs him?


I see what you did there!!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Eric Molina is a good match up good if only for his ranking. I think after this it may be time to get Parker over to Europe or the US (perhaps PBC) for a fight or 2. He's only fought in Germany and The US once. Time to build the profile I think, however having said that Duco seem to be doing a great job so far.


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

I wish Molina had been his last fight rather than Pettaway. But I can see the logic. Pettaway looked a very nimble, fast, and well skilled fighter before the fight happened. Something that Joe hadn't experienced. But he did it easy. He has to fight a top ten fighter after Molina. I would go for Arreola. Someone ranked and respected. Molina is a respectable fight. But I think even though he hasn't been tested on the top level he is too good for Molina.

I think he beats Arreola as well. It would be a great matchup.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Not a fan?


I like Parker, but I don't like being asked to pay PPV money for Pettaway etc. Eric Molina is flat out ordinary. I've seen him a number of times. Parker within 3 rounds.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> I like Parker, but I don't like being asked to pay PPV money for Pettaway etc. Eric Molina is flat out ordinary. I've seen him a number of times. Parker within 3 rounds.


This pretty much sums it up for me. I can see where they're going with Molina as he's somehow rated.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

speedbaggage said:


> I wish Molina had been his last fight rather than Pettaway. But I can see the logic. Pettaway looked a very nimble, fast, and well skilled fighter before the fight happened. Something that Joe hadn't experienced. But he did it easy. *He has to fight a top ten fighter after Molina. * I would go for Arreola. Someone ranked and respected. Molina is a respectable fight. But I think even though he hasn't been tested on the top level he is too good for Molina.
> 
> I think he beats Arreola as well. It would be a great matchup.


Why do you think Parker "has to fight a top 10 fighter after Molina?"

I agree with you it would be good if he does - provided they choose wisely. But Parker has just turned 23. Has only had 13 fights, and is still on the learning curve. Why the hurry to throw him to the wolves?


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Why do you think Parker "has to fight a top 10 fighter after Molina?"
> 
> I agree with you it would be good if he does - provided they choose wisely. But Parker has just turned 23. Has only had 13 fights, and is still on the learning curve. Why the hurry to throw him to the wolves?


Yeah I am not too sure to be honest, actually there is no reason. I just feel he needs more of a challenge. I expect him to be very comfortable against Molina. Maybe he doesn't have to face a top ten guy I'd love to see where he is at against a well known guy.


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

I think the urgency stems from his promoters' business model. Duco are an events company that had a few successes filling halls with corporate tables to watch a few big "must see" local boxing matchups. Tua v Cameron etc.. With those guys behind us, Parker is their big thing. Problem is the local casual public May be starting to get sick of the feeling that they are having the wool pulled over their eyes with mismatches sold to them as competitive matches against international names. Highlighted by Pettaway - not a realistic PPV main event dance partner anywhere, ever.

Also- the local mkt has SKY involved in a big way now too, operated by one of the Duco founders, so the NZ corporate table model getting oversupplied. Discussions of tix to all recent events being given away more than previously, suggesting demand not keeping up.

Having Parker live at his trainers house in Vegas, effectively 24 hour a day oversight, can't be cheap for Duco either.

So,with Duco having basically no power outside of Australasia, they are forced to partner with international promoters to get foreign fights to build his profile internationally. There were stories about Ducos discussions with Kathy Duva, how she wanted options on Parker if he faced Glazkov and won. With everything Duco is spending on building up and training this guy, it's not clear they can afford to share..... Maybe they don't have to share if he faces much lower opponents on international cards, but won't make anything either.

While I'm in Spider's corner for Parkers own sake- give the guy a bunch more small steps toward top 10- I'm not sure the over all Team Parker can afford to do that.... Let's see how they solve this one......


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Cranky said:


> I think the urgency stems from his promoters' business model. Duco are an events company that had a few successes filling halls with corporate tables to watch a few big "must see" local boxing matchups. Tua v Cameron etc.. With those guys behind us, Parker is their big thing. Problem is the local casual public May be starting to get sick of the feeling that they are having the wool pulled over their eyes with mismatches sold to them as competitive matches against international names. Highlighted by Pettaway - not a realistic PPV main event dance partner anywhere, ever.
> 
> Also- the local mkt has SKY involved in a big way now too, operated by one of the Duco founders, so the NZ corporate table model getting oversupplied. Discussions of tix to all recent events being given away more than previously, suggesting demand not keeping up.
> 
> ...


Good post. I now better understand the dilemma.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Cranky said:


> Let's see how they solve this one......


The same way Maselino Masoe and Alex Leapai did....with a genius Manager...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Hearing it won't be Molina next up.


----------



## Crunch (Apr 10, 2014)

I find some of the comments here amusing regarding who he has been fighting and who he should be fighting. Lets have a quick look at Lucas Brownes first 13 opponents - then look at Mark DeMori's .. in fact i will go a step further & say lets have a look at some current and former greats 13th opponents;

* Wladimir Klitschko* Marcos Gonzalez 18W 11L 1D *Deontay Wilder* Harold Sconiers 15W 20L *Ruslan Chagaev *Garing Lane 22W 36L 2D *Tyson Fury* Zack Page 21W 32L 2D *Lucas Browne* Paul Butin 12W 16L *Muhamad Ali* George Logan 22W 7L 1D *Mike Tyson* Conroy Nelson 15W 7L 2D *Larry Holmes* Robert Yarborough 8W 7L 3D *Joseph Parker* Jason Pettaway 17W 1L Pettaway KOâ€™d his last 2 and was coming of 6 consecutive wins

Do a bit more research and you will find Joseph has had harder fight in his first 13 outings than most of the above. Last year everyones screaming Duco are throwing him to the wolves - now some are saying too soft? Minto was WBO 12 & Beato Costa Jr was WBO 15 - so he has fought 2 top 15 rated opponents in his first 13 fights .. and to the clowns mooting that the wool is being pulled over the locals eyes - again the numbers speak for themselves .. you cant argue facts - there is huge interest in Joe and fans are loving watching his career fights. Main Events & Sky wouldnt be continually putting his fights up for PPV if the numbers didnt warrant it.

9 top 15 rated opponents have been offered serious coin to fight Parker - all have turned it down. Were not into the name & shame game so Im not going to list them - some have had public offers also & it is well known they have turned down the opportunity. Duco will continue to bring him along securing what they deem to be the right fights - in a perfect world he would have already fought many of the 9 targeted - but its a hard world when trying to secure quality heavyweight opponents. He has fought in the USA twice - fought in Germany on a Klitschko WT defense where Wladimir himself was impressed with what he saw & has offered him into camp twice now (the first time clashed with Joe's camp for an upcoming fight) ..

The haters can hate for whatever reason they like - Joseph and his team are happy with the way he is progressing and the number speak for themselves .. you can't argue fact

Cheers .. Stu Duncan


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone that knocks Parker at this stage of his career is just someone who can never be pleased.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Joe Parker has been sparring with Wlad >>>










Joseph Parker has been going toe-to-toe with the world's best heavyweight in preparation for his June fight.

Parker and his trainer Kevin Barry are in camp in Miami, training with world champion Wladimir Klitschko as Parker builds up to his June 13 fight in Palmerston North.

Parker was initially anxious about sparring with the world champion, but was fine after a couple of sessions and has held his own against the big Ukrainian.

"It doesn't get any better," Barry said from Miami. "There are lots of big men in the heavyweight division but Klitschko happens to be the very best of them.

"Joe's still very much a work in progress. Klitschko and his team have been very complimentary."

Klitschko is the holder of the WBA Super, WBO, IBF and IBO heavyweight titles, so for Parker, 23, to be training with him is a big deal.

"It's a huge experience," Barry said. "It's every bit as much of an experience as I thought it would have been for Joe.

"We've come a long way in the last two years and taken some pretty big steps.

"With fights against [Brian] Minto, [Marcelo] Nascimento and Sherman [Williams], they're all fights against experienced opponents that moved us into the rankings with great success.

"He's ranked No 8 in the world in WBA and No 10 in the world in WBA. This experience, coming into camp with Klitschko, is the biggest step in Joseph's career."

Barry said when Parker was on the undercard for Klitschko's bout against Alex Leapai last year, Parker was in awe of Klitschko.

"Joe's skill level is a lot higher than when were in Germany 12 months ago," Barry said. "We've been together for just over two years and it's a huge difference.

"It's massive to see how far he's come in the last year."

Barry said Parker had given Klitschko the best workout in sparring. Two of the eight partners have been replaced for not being up to scratch.

Barry said it's a huge mental exercise to get in the ring with a great fighter like Klitschko and working with Klitschko is something they could do again.

"Joe now knows how much more we need to do with our conditioning, stamina and strength and everything else."

Barry said comparisons have been made between parker and British Olympic gold medal winner Anthony Joshua.

Just who Parker will fight is another question, but Barry said they are close to naming him.

After Parker beat Jason Pettaway last month, Barry said it is important to give Parker a good test in his next bout to show his development.

"It will probably be Joe's biggest challenge."

They will be in Miami until next week, then head back to Las Vegas for a six-week training camp, before returning to New Zealand before the fight.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-s...schko-in-miami


----------



## speedbaggage (Nov 28, 2014)

Crunch said:


> I find some of the comments here amusing regarding who he has been fighting and who he should be fighting. Lets have a quick look at Lucas Brownes first 13 opponents - then look at Mark DeMori's .. in fact i will go a step further & say lets have a look at some current and former greats 13th opponents;
> 
> * Wladimir Klitschko* Marcos Gonzalez 18W 11L 1D *Deontay Wilder* Harold Sconiers 15W 20L *Ruslan Chagaev *Garing Lane 22W 36L 2D *Tyson Fury* Zack Page 21W 32L 2D *Lucas Browne* Paul Butin 12W 16L *Muhamad Ali* George Logan 22W 7L 1D *Mike Tyson* Conroy Nelson 15W 7L 2D *Larry Holmes* Robert Yarborough 8W 7L 3D *Joseph Parker* Jason Pettaway 17W 1L Pettaway KOâ€™d his last 2 and was coming of 6 consecutive wins
> 
> ...


I don't think I have heard of anyone hating on Joe or how he is going. He has been improving tremenously and everyone is wanting to see him show case his skills in a good tough match. So my hope is that he fights a recognised fighter and has a chance to show his skills so we can get an idea of where he is at. Sparring Klitschko for instance would have been amazingly beneficial for him, I would pay pay-per-view money just to watch that than watch him against an opponent that doesn't ask him any questions.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Parker would beat Browne already..


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

Cheers Crunch! Nothing like hearing it direct from the matchmaker...


----------



## Cranky (Nov 28, 2014)

Crunch- I know you are addressing a varied mixture of views with your comments, including my assessments. Some are saying too slow, some are saying too fast. &nbsp;But I stand by my comments all the way- most of what we are saying is similar. That Parkers progression is solid (more so than would be required in a perfect world, developmentally. From a matchmaker perspective you are doing a near perfect job. &nbsp;But the bar is very high- Duco has set that mandate for you- he can (probably) handle it, so keep the pressure up. No complaints here at all - but why is there such pressure? I was simply interpreting the comments forums on the public NZ news websites, which do have complaints - that they feel the wool has been pulled over their eyes as non-boxing regulars. Not my comments. Theirs. I don't mind seeing lots of Pettaway type progression fights...But if we've determined top 10 fights all the way are the path, as a fan, I love it.... Tell mr Higgins his old friend cranky says hi!


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Crunch said:


> I find some of the comments here amusing regarding who he has been fighting and who he should be fighting. Lets have a quick look at Lucas Brownes first 13 opponents - then look at Mark DeMori's .. in fact i will go a step further & say lets have a look at some current and former greats 13th opponents;
> 
> * Wladimir Klitschko* Marcos Gonzalez 18W 11L 1D *Deontay Wilder* Harold Sconiers 15W 20L *Ruslan Chagaev *Garing Lane 22W 36L 2D *Tyson Fury* Zack Page 21W 32L 2D *Lucas Browne* Paul Butin 12W 16L *Muhamad Ali* George Logan 22W 7L 1D *Mike Tyson* Conroy Nelson 15W 7L 2D *Larry Holmes* Robert Yarborough 8W 7L 3D *Joseph Parker* Jason Pettaway 17W 1L Pettaway KOâ€™d his last 2 and was coming of 6 consecutive wins
> 
> ...


Beato wasn't rated at the time he fought Parker, as he'd lost to Hammer. I don't think you'll find many criticising his opponents at this early stage of his career, just that they're supposedly PPV worthy, which in reality, they're not. The kid has a tremendous future, provided he keeps his feet planted firmly on the ground.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> Beato wasn't rated at the time he fought Parker, as he'd lost to Hammer. I don't think you'll find many criticising his opponents at this early stage of his career, just that they're supposedly PPV worthy, which in reality, they're not. The kid has a tremendous future, provided he keeps his feet planted firmly on the ground.


There are plenty of fights on PPV that aren't PPV-worthy.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Many people obviously think his fights have been ppv worthy. 

Would be nice to know the numbers for it.


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Spider said:


> There are plenty of fights on PPV that aren't PPV-worthy.


An astute observation and you are entirely correct.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> An astute observation and you are entirely correct.


:thumbsup


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Next fight announced -

*Boxing: Parker's next opponent shouldn't have much of a sting*

5:00 AM Tuesday May 19, 2015

Joseph Parker's next opponent has been confirmed as Yakup Saglam, a 38-year-old from Germany with 37 professional fights to his name.

Parker will fight Saglam, nicknamed The Scorpion, in Palmerston North on June 13. At 1.93m tall, he is the same height as Parker.

Saglam, who was born in Turkey, will be Parker's 14th opponent since he turned pro. Saglam should represent another straightforward victory for the undefeated New Zealand heavyweight, and his promoters, Duco, are eager to compare Parker's career progression with the likes of Wladimir Klitschko and Lennox Lewis in a bid to fend off criticism that their fighter needs bigger challenges.

Regardless, Parker's profile is rapidly rising in New Zealand, with Duco pleasantly surprised by the response to the fight to be held at Arena Manawatu. The 23-year-old Parker will also fight in Invercargill in August.

Duco's match-maker, Stu Duncan, said Saglam, who has a 34-win (31KO), three-loss record, was statistically the toughest opponent faced by a heavyweight prospect in his 14th fight.

"Wladimir Klitschko's 14th pro fight was against a guy with 18 losses," said Duncan of American Jerry Halstead, who had also enjoyed 84 victories.

"No one disputes Klitschko's gone on to be the most dominant heavyweight of the last decade.

"Turn the clock back slightly further, Lennox Lewis' 14th opponent had lost 10 times while Mike Tyson fought Sammy Scaff, who was 13-6."

It is a potentially difficult period for Duco, who were criticised for putting Parker in the ring against the likes of the experienced Frans Botha and Brian Minto so early in his career, only for the South Aucklander to deliver his best performances in those two victories.

Now expectations are growing among the New Zealand public, and opponents at the next level are becoming harder to attract as many have their own title aspirations or place in the rankings to consider.

Parker also produced a stunning knockout victory over tough Brazilian Irineu Beato Costa Junior in December. By contrast, his fourth-round KO of American journeyman Jason Pettaway in his last fight in May earned only a pass mark from his trainer, Kevin Barry.

Promoter Dean Lonergan said Parker, who has recently trained with Klitschko, should earn a world title shot soon.

"The two current heavyweight champions [Klitschko and Deontay Wilder] each fought more than 30 times before they got their world title shot," he said. "Joseph's road to the title is far steeper but it is paying off in the world rankings."

Parker is ranked eighth by the World Boxing Organisation and 10th by the World Boxing Association.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/sport/news/article.cfm?c_id=4&objectid=11450790


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Good "paper record" opponent for Parker. 

Personally I think Parker is being moved well and needs 3 or 4 more of these type of guys then stepping up a few levels before World title eliminator fight.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Got news said:


> Good "paper record" opponent for Parker.
> 
> Personally I think Parker is being moved well and needs 3 or 4 more of these type of guys then stepping up a few levels before World title eliminator fight.


Agree. I think his match making has been very good so far.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

His rise to the top continues...


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

JohnH said:


> His rise to the top continues...


Happy with his jab today, still a sitting duck for right hands which is worrying


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Full fight


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> Full fight


Thanks :thumbsup


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

NZ broadcast


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

I have decided to become a minimalist. It's the least I can do.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*4, July, 2015
Could this man turn out to be Anthony Joshuaâ€™s biggest rival?*

Graeme Barrow introduces Joseph Parker who New Zealand believe could be Wladimir Klitschkoâ€™s successor

BRITISH fight fans seem unanimous in their belief that Anthony Joshua will become heavyweight champion of the world, and not just a champion but the dominant one.

In New Zealand boxing followers believe Joseph Parker will win a world heavyweight title. They are not quite as convinced of this as are their UK counterparts about Joshua, but they are optimistic and quietly confident.

There are some similarities between the two. Joshua is the taller and heavier, but Parker is no pigmy at six foot four. Both are undefeated and are still works in progress. Joshua has had 13 wins, all inside the distance; Parker 14 with 12 KOs. He will go two more fights than Joshua when he takes on Bowie Tupou on August 1.

The quality of their respective opponents is comparable, though Joshua might have the edge here. What is common to both is that all their opponents have been smaller or older or, usually, both. Neither of them has yet been backed up, or hurt. We will know more about them when they get hit as hard as they have been hitting their victims.

Another similarity is that both men have sparred with the real world champion, Wladimir Klitschko, who was full of praise for both, although rather more positive in his predictions for Joshua.

Parker, Auckland-born of Samoan descent, is from a family of boxing enthusiasts. His father was named Dempsey, after the Manassa Mauler, and his younger brother is a promising amateur. Joseph was a successful, though not dominant, amateur. He won gold at the 2011 Arafura Games, silver at the 2010 Commonwealth Championships, and gold at the China Open, but missed out on hoped-for top medals at the Commonwealth Games and the Olympics. He seems to be one of those fighters better suited to professional boxing than to amateur. He is trained by Kevin Barry, who took David Tua to a title tilt at Lennox Lewis.

The best known names on Parkerâ€™s resume are Francois Botha, Brian Minto, and Sherman Williams. But arguably his best performance was against Marcelo Luiz Nascimento, whom he stopped in seven. The Brazilian had gone five with Tyson Fury and seven with Manuel Charr.

But Tupou could be his toughest opponent. He is as big, still has ambition, and believes he can win. He can hit too. His stoppage of Manuel Quezada was impressive. However, he may not have the best jaw. His three losses â€" to Bryant Jennings, Malik Scott and Demetrice King â€" have all been inside the distance. Nevertheless, the Tonga vs Samoa factor should ensure spite and action.

Three other Australians â€" Lucas Browne, Alex Leapai and Mark de Mori â€" would be money-spinning fights if staged in New Zealand but Commonwealth champion Browne has his own path mapped out by the Hattons, de Mori canâ€™t be tempted, and Leapai wonâ€™t fight a fellow Samoan. However, Browne will have to defend his title sometime, and if that is held in NZ it could be the biggest fight ever held in this country.

Parker and Joshua are not the only aspirant heavyweights, however. Americans Dominic Breazeale and Gerald Washington are at almost identical stages of their careers. Breazeale is 15-0, Washington 16-0. Both are big and powerful men, but a little older â€" 29 and 33 respectively, whereas Joshua is 25 and Parker 23.

And donâ€™t forget Hughie Fury, who is still just 20.

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/could-this-man-turn-out-to-be-anthony-joshua-biggest-rival/


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> *4, July, 2015
> Could this man turn out to be Anthony Joshua's biggest rival?*
> 
> Graeme Barrow introduces Joseph Parker who New Zealand believe could be Wladimir Klitschko's successor
> ...


It does seem Joshua v Parker is the fight of the future. No need to rush into it though. Let it build into a superfight as long as one doesn't turn out to be a David Price.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> It does seem Joshua v Parker is the fight of the future. No need to rush into it though. Let it build into a superfight as long as one doesn't turn out to be a David Price.


Parker has the power of Aj and he is far less rigid.

Problem is he is very unknown in the UK.


----------

